
Show HN: Anonymous 5 mile radius chat for Pokemon Go using Firebase - rezashirazian
https://radargo.wordpress.com/radar-go/
======
rezashirazian
I will open source it sometime next week if someone is interested in the code.

~~~
rezashirazian
Here is the code: [https://github.com/kingreza/social-
go](https://github.com/kingreza/social-go)

------
fizzbatter
Looks cool, wish it were available for Android (and used by everyone, heh).

I'm not in a major city (newyork/sf/seattle/etc), so these radius chats don't
tend to work well for me.

I fear that the only way a PoGo chat will work for me, is if Niantic adds it
to PoGo directly. That way the user chat base is 100% of the gaming base.

~~~
rezashirazian
I agree.

